# Labs and pet birds



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Can a lab learn to distinguish which birds to go after? I want a dog that I can use to retrieve but my wife also suckered me into getting a ****atiel. 

So, what do you think. Can I have a lab and a ****atiel without one eating the other? Can I also train the lab to retrieve birds but leave the cokatiel alone?

I'm not sure anything but complete separation is going to keep the bird (once the dog gets to it), the dog (once my wife gets to it), and me (once the wife gets to me) alive.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

typically to a bird dog, all birds are the same. they really dont distinguish between them.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

My lab does. She's a bird hunting machine, but I can let her out in the yard with my chickens and she just walks around and checks them out. She'll lay on the grass while the chickens feed all around her.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes, they can definitely learn. A routine part of training a new bird dog is teaching the pup to avoid "tweety birds." Otherwise you'll end up following points to meadow larks, sparrows, and finches all day long.

Obviously you will want to use a lot of caution at first, but use the same methods that you have found successful for teaching the dog about anything that is off limits.


----------



## FishNaked (Apr 15, 2009)

My lab doesn't bother pet and house birds...and if we're down at the pond or canal for a swim she'll watch the ducks and gees but doesn't get after them like when we are hunting. I'm not an experienced trainer at all and lucked into a good pup...but I have spent a lot of time working with her and telling her "no" and sitting down next to her and rubbing her head while watching the waterfowl with her...she knows the difference now.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks for the interesting insights here guys. I probably want to get a dog here in the next 6-8 months. I do not have any training experience, aside from getting a beagle to sit when I told her to. I also can't afford any screw ups because it only takes once and the ****atiel is a chew toy.

I might need some professional help to train the dog.


----------

